# The Movie Thread



## K1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Guess we need to get another movie thread going.....

A few I recently watched:

*Expendables 2*: Better then the first one...Had the great one-liners for the cast's past movies from the 80's...Would like to see Van Damme play more villain roles, he's good at those!! Looks like they have a 3rd one planned...Looking forward to that one as well!!

*6 Bullets*: Always enjoy watching Van Damme...He getting old and most of his movies don't have a great story line, but still always worth a watch!!

*V/H/S*: I am a fan of horror movies, but haven't seen too many that can keep my attention as of late...Most are B movie flicks with bad acting or shitty cheap films made with the camera following crap!! This one was the same and not worth the watch.....


----------



## Marshall (Sep 7, 2012)

Prometheus was well worth the price of admission if you liked the original Alien.


----------



## K1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Prometheus was well worth the price of admission if you liked the original Alien.



Not a bad movie at all...Looking forward to seeing what they have in store for the next part.....


----------



## Marshall (Sep 12, 2012)

K1 said:


> Not a bad movie at all...Looking forward to seeing what they have in store for the next part.....



Me 2. I believe I read in an interview with Ridley Scott that the next/final movie would tie them in more completely and answer all of the unanswered questions. I'm a big ancient astronaut theorist, so I like the concept even more (though I think if there was aggressive intention, it would've been done thousands of years ago, not wait until we bleed the planet dry of natural resource).


----------



## K1 (Sep 13, 2012)

*The Possession:* Wasn't a bad movie, worth a watch...Much better then those horror movies with that found footage. camera following shit!!


----------



## Marshall (Sep 15, 2012)

K1 said:


> Much better then those horror movies with that found footage. camera following shit!!



Speaking of that, I watched a Norwegian movie Trollhunter, filmed in that style. It was good in an odd kind of way. Not scary or anything.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740707/


----------



## phoe2006 (Sep 15, 2012)

Gas anyone mentioned hit and run looks funny


----------



## K1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Speaking of that, I watched a Norwegian movie Trollhunter, filmed in that style. It was good in an odd kind of way. Not scary or anything.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740707/



I scrolled through that movie when it first hit...Fast forwarded to the parts when they showed the troll, lol.....


----------



## K1 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Lawless:* Was worth a watch...A little slow, but wasn't overly boring.....

*Bait:* Shark flick...So so, didn't really keep my attention, found myself doing other shit while it was on.....


----------



## Marshall (Sep 19, 2012)

K1 said:


> I scrolled through that movie when it first hit...Fast forwarded to the parts when they showed the troll, lol.....



Ya, it was good entertainment. Well done all things considered, just kind of a silly theme. Now if they had made it a legitimately scary subject matter, could of been a much better flick. I have to say if there's one country besides the US that I would want to live in, it would be Norway. What a beautiful countryside, not to mention being a very wealthy, self sustaining country.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Snow White and The Huntsman.....Seen it today on demand, and it was pretty good. It was much better than I was expecting it to be. Chris Hemsworth shrunk from his roles in Thor and The Avengers though.


----------



## K1 (Sep 24, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> Snow White and The Huntsman.....Seen it today on demand, and it was pretty good. It was much better than I was expecting it to be. Chris Hemsworth shrunk from his roles in Thor and The Avengers though.



I didn't like it...Maybe because I really dislike Kristin Stewart, I think she is a lousy actress.....


----------



## Marshall (Sep 26, 2012)

Watched a good kind of artsy flick called Anonymous. A twist on the thought that William Shakespeare didn't author any of his famous plays. (His entire family was unable to write, and there was never any document, manuscript, or even a note written by Shakespeare in his lifetime that exists).


----------



## K1 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Smiley* - Worth a watch if you have nothing else going on.....

*Grave Encounters 2* - Same old "found footage", camera following along shit...Getting really tired of those types of low budget horrors films.....

*Looper* - Not a bad movie...Good story line and nice twist at the end.....

*Wrong Turn 5* - Worst one so far.....

*Maximum Conviction* - Steven Seagal and Steve Austin team up for this one...Not an overly bad movie but Seagal has really let himself go...Still a bad dude though.....

*Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter* - Good movie, worth the watch.....

*Judge Dredd* - Pretty good movie...Don't go into it expecting anything like the first one.....


----------



## Marshall (Oct 18, 2012)

Watched on old horror type movie with Nicole Kidman recently, "The Others". Not a high tension flick by any means, but if you haven't seen it, it's worth a watch. Well done movie.


----------



## K1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Watched on old horror type movie with Nicole Kidman recently, "The Others". Not a high tension flick by any means, but if you haven't seen it, it's worth a watch. Well done movie.



Yes, that movie had a good twist at the end.....


----------



## Marshall (Oct 20, 2012)

For some reason, Kidman seems like she'd be totally bizarre in real life, but I really like her acting and think she's hot as hell !


----------



## K1 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Killing Them Softly* - Brad plays the good hitman role...But overall slow, draggy movie.....

*Alex Cross* - Watching this now...Trailer looked pretty good, we will see though.....


----------



## K1 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Alex Cross* - Pretty good movie...Matt Fox played an excellent psycho assassin...Definitely worth the watch!!


----------



## K1 (Nov 17, 2012)

*The Man with the Iron Fists* - Great movie...Definitely worth checking out!!


----------



## dboldouggie (Sep 30, 2013)

Man of steel by far the best action movie I've seen in a while


----------



## j2048b (Sep 30, 2013)

We r the millers and the heat 2 of the funniest ive seen in a long time!


----------



## anewguy (Oct 3, 2013)

Prisoners was a solid movie


----------



## Yaya (Oct 3, 2013)

whats eating gilbert grape



"match in the gas tank.. boom.. boom"


----------



## searay (Oct 3, 2013)

anewguy said:


> Prisoners was a solid movie



Best ive seen in 10 years!


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 3, 2013)

searay said:


> Best ive seen in 10 years!



Really, hm might have to see it.

A recent movie that caught me off guard was Oblivion, most won't like it but I really enjoyed the twist.

Meet the Millers was hilarious, funniest movie of the year IMO.

I bought 'The Road' because it was on sale and heard lots of good reviews, kinda slow but also enjoyed it. Kinda reminds me of the show 'Revolution' but more realistic.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 3, 2013)

I haven't watch many new movies lately but i'm really looking forward to "Captain Philips" and "the Lone Survivor"


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2013)

K1 said:


> Guess we need to get another movie thread going.....
> 
> A few I recently watched:
> 
> *Expendables 2*: Better then the first one...Had the great one-liners for the cast's past movies from the 80's...Would like to see Van Damme play more villain roles, he's good at those!! Looks like they have a 3rd one planned...Looking forward to that one as well!!




I'll just leave this right here in case anyone hasn't seen Ex 2 yet 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## anewguy (Oct 7, 2013)

God bless the internet


----------



## DoriDori (Oct 8, 2013)

anewguy said:


> Prisoners was a solid movie



I second this. It was worth the ten bucks. Def a nail biter. Good story line and a unexpected ending.


----------

